# Stearic Acid



## Theda (Apr 18, 2013)

If stearic acid is added to shaving soap to help make the lather last longer, can it be added to liquid dish soap for the same reason?


----------



## lsg (Apr 18, 2013)

Cream of tartar helps maintain suds also.  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-4RVzk5ess[/ame]


----------



## Lindy (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you LSG!!!  Great video that I've not seen before...


----------

